# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  kết nối MR J2 20B với mach3

## aladin

mấy bác giúp em với có cách nào kết nối Driver MR J20 B với Mach3 không,em tìm hoài mà chưa được.
nếu không bác nào cần em để lại giá re. em có 2 con Driver MR J40B có đông cơ và 1 con Driver MR J20 B có động cơ. 
thanks cả nhà.

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng B là dòng chạy mạng thì làm sao mà kết nối với mach3 !!!! đứng hình.

----------


## ducduy9104

Chắc bác chủ phải xé con motor ra.

----------


## Ga con

Hình như bác nhặt về từ bãi Mr Kenny Sang ở q8 ạ.
Cái này chạy Mach 3 thì e bó tay, còn vớt vát chạy như robot thì bác tìm cái card plc Mitsu điều khiển vị trí dạng mạng. Cái này em có mà chưa thử nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

Đứa nào bán cho bác bộ này chắc nó mừng lắm đây. Chia buồn cùng bác.

----------


## tranhung123456

cho tớ cho rồi tớ lấy nhôm nấu đúc khuôn để phay chơi 
xin chia buồn cùng bác nha

----------


## Ga con

Nói chơi vừa vừa thôi bác  :Cool: .

Một cái an ủi nữa là dùng tháo spare part (con công suất ấy).

Con motor mà còn ngon cũng đáng tiền chứ không phải đồ vất đi đâu.

Thanks.

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ có bán cái bộ giảm tốc không? Có thì inbox cho tôi nhé. Thanks

----------


## aladin

vây mấy bác có biết ở đâu bán driver mr j2 a không chỉ em với. e cũng đang cần 2 bộ yakawa 750w và 1 bộ 400w  kết nối được với mach3 bác nào có thi cho em cai gia với nha. nếu được thâu lại giúp em mấy con mr j2 b thi càng tốt nha. thanks

----------


## huanpt

Bữa lang thang chỗ bác Quẹo, thấy có 1 bác hùng hổ đi vào mua 6 bộ, chủ shop rao 3tr bớt chắc giá 2.6tr. Em đứng ngoài phục bác mua hàng sát đất nên hỏng dám nói tiếng nào. (phục thức nhất là bác ấy biết dùng loại này, hoặc nếu nếu bác ấy không dùng được thì mình phục cái tính liều  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Bữa lang thang chỗ bác Quẹo, thấy có 1 bác hùng hổ đi vào mua 6 bộ, chủ shop rao 3tr bớt chắc giá 2.6tr. Em đứng ngoài phục bác mua hàng sát đất nên hỏng dám nói tiếng nào. (phục thức nhất là bác ấy biết dùng loại này, hoặc nếu nếu bác ấy không dùng được thì mình phục cái tính liều )


cái gì cũng cần có học phí,  học phí cao nhớ dai

b.r

----------


## CKD

1. Cơ bản một phần cũng vì anh em mới nghe lỡm bỡm đã vội đi mua. Thiếu sự tìm hiểu.
2. Mấy bạn mới thì lại nghe nói servo không bị lỗi mất bước.. mà chẵng biết gì thêm. So về giá thấy rẻ như bộ step chị na mới, lại hàng nhật, servo đẳng cấp cao hơn. Thế là mua ngay kẻo lỡ.

Nhiều khi thấy mấy bạn trả học phí cũng tội, mà chưa trả học phí mà mình khuyên ngăn thì lại chẵng chịu nghe. Nhiều khi mình khuyên tốt mà lại nghĩ mình đang giáo điều... haizzzzz.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Em đồ điện trước khi quyết định mua thì đều tra manual của nó, xem cách thức hoạt động ra sao mới quyết định mua, đồ điện không vội được.

Còn đồ cơ khí thì ngược lại, thấy hợp là mua ngay không lỡ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

Mà anh em mua AC servo xong dính chưởng toàn im như thóc , ít nhất nên cho anh em khác biết để mà tránh , toàn mong anh em chết chùm không à.

----------

hungdn, thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

> Mà anh em mua AC servo xong dính chưởng toàn im như thóc , ít nhất nên cho anh em khác biết để mà tránh , toàn mong anh em chết chùm không à.


Tại học phí cao quá đó anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Có thằng ôm hàng mới.. đọc nát cái manual mà còn muỗn chết kìa  :Wink: . Nói chi a/e chưa đọc qua.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

trên đây rất nhiều cao thủ về AC servo , như Gà Con, Tuanlm, thuhanoi , kem solero , rồi ông elenercom , CKD, Nhat Sơn ...... bẹt dem nhất là cha Gà Mờ( cha này khỏi hỏi chi mắc công ) . Cứ quăng cái mã hay cái hình anh em bình loạn liền.


Mà mua về mới màn 1 , còn màn 2 xài được nó và xài nó ngon mới là màn quyết định

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Mình mới tậu được cái linear actuator này, hàng yaskawa đời mới. Bác Nam mập bảo thiếu thước quang mà mình thì ngờ ngợ là nó không thiếu, vì chẳng thấy có chỗ gắn thước. Mình có rã ra cũng không thấy encoder đâu. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ mình bộ này đã đủ chưa. Thanks

----------


## CKD

Mờ quá, chẵng biết được.
Xem kỹ các kết nối, thì thấy có 1 cái là công suất, 2 cái còn lại có thể nối với switch & encoder. Nếu không thấy thước quang thì rất có thể nó chơi encoder từ. Phải ngấm kỹ thêm hoặc phải có thêm thông tin, mã số thì may ra.

Vụ cao thủ về servo thì không dám nhận, vì là dân ngoại đạo. Biết tí vì trả học phí cho món này cũng khá khá rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mà anh em mua AC servo xong dính chưởng toàn im như thóc , ít nhất nên cho anh em khác biết để mà tránh , toàn mong anh em chết chùm không à.


Hii , sợ "quê độ" với chiến hữu bác à - mình thì no problem - không biết thì hỏi , như vụ cái nguồn của bác piranha về không biết làm cho nó chạy lên hỏi anh em ngay, anh em không ai biết mình phải tự tìm hiểu và nó đã chạy ngon . Có gì đâu nhỉ, chả ai là thánh cả. Ai hỏi gì mình biết thì tl chứ có gì đâu, hi  :Big Grin:  cũng có vụ sai nhé tìm hiểu them thấy mình sai, nhưng đó cũng là bài học hay :P

----------


## thuhanoi

> trên đây rất nhiều cao thủ về AC servo , như Gà Con, Tuanlm, thuhanoi , kem solero , rồi ông elenercom , CKD, Nhat Sơn ...... bẹt dem nhất là cha Gà Mờ( cha này khỏi hỏi chi mắc công ) . Cứ quăng cái mã hay cái hình anh em bình loạn liền.
> 
> 
> Mà mua về mới màn 1 , còn màn 2 xài được nó và xài nó ngon mới là màn quyết định


Mình mới biết servo nhờ anh em trên này đấy

----------


## inhainha

Mình chụp thêm mấy tấm cho rõ

----------


## Gamo

> trên đây rất nhiều cao thủ về AC servo , như Gà Con, Tuanlm, thuhanoi , kem solero , rồi ông elenercom , CKD, Nhat Sơn ...... bẹt dem nhất là cha Gà Mờ( cha này khỏi hỏi chi mắc công ) . Cứ quăng cái mã hay cái hình anh em bình loạn liền.
> 
> Mà mua về mới màn 1 , còn màn 2 xài được nó và xài nó ngon mới là màn quyết định


Hehe, nói sai rồi mày  :Big Grin:  xếp về mức độ gà mờ về sẹc vô thì giỏi nhất là mày, thứ 2 mới là tao  :Big Grin: 




> Mình mới tậu được cái linear actuator này, hàng yaskawa đời mới. Bác Nam mập bảo thiếu thước quang mà mình thì ngờ ngợ là nó không thiếu, vì chẳng thấy có chỗ gắn thước. Mình có rã ra cũng không thấy encoder đâu. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ mình bộ này đã đủ chưa. Thanks


Mất thước quang rồi bác ợ  :Big Grin: 
Đùa thôi, thường cây thước quang có màu sáng để phân biệt với con actuator đen thui. Nhìn nó giống miếng băng keo dán dọc theo bộ trượt á. Bên trên có con encoder reader. Cái này em nghĩ chắc nó ko dùng magnetic encoder từ vì bản thân bộ trượt bên trên phát ra từ trường biến thiên rất dữ, magnetic encoder dễ bị loạn lắm.

Bác ra thằng chủ bãi chửi nó 1 tăng, yêu cầu nó lục đống rác của nó ra miếng băng keo dài bằng bộ trượt thường màu vàng hoặc trắng xem sao? Nhiều khi cha con chúng nó rã máy, ngứa tay lột luôn con encoder.

Xui quá thì mua 1 con linear scale mới từ Chị Na/Hàn Xẻng rồi gắn lên thôi

----------


## inhainha

Đâu thấy encoder gì đâu bác

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzsb5wfL1io

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XuZNwVLYqiw

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc chắn phải có đó bác. Chỗ nào hơi khó thấy thôi. Bác xem thử có con nào tra mã là encoder ko?

Nó giống AC Servo, ko có encoder/resolver thì ko thể định vị trí được.

----------

